# Nonresidents now need license to hunt on Ohio land



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Bout time this happened



COLUMBUS (AP)  People who dont live in Ohio but own land in the state must now pay $125 for a nonresident license to hunt or trap on their property.

The Ohio Division of Wildlife recently expanded the nonresident hunting fee so it applies to property owners who are not considered residents. Previously, people in that group could hunt on their land without a license.


A spokesman for the division tells The Columbus Dispatch the agency wanted to simplify things.


The president of the League of Ohio Sportsmen says hunters believe the change is fair because Ohio residents who own land elsewhere have had to buy nonresident licenses in the other states


----------



## 419deerhunter (Mar 23, 2011)

Couldnt agree with you more


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

why??? if you hunt free as a landowner and pay property tax ,i think they should gave the same benefit? not that i really care either way. just a discussion.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I'm with freyedknot on this one. If a person owns the land, maintains it, and pays tax on it why should he not be able to hunt it? My uncle lives in Indiana but has owned a large parcel in the northern part of lower Michigan for many years. Aside from the original cost he has invested thousands in a cabin, pond, trees, habitat, forage areas, crop set asides and such. They spend about 25% of their time up there and their stays contribute to the local economy. He also can not hunt his own property without a non-resident license. I always thought that was wrong. The monies gained by out of state land owners now purchasing non res tags will not even be noticed. It just created what I see as an unfair financial burden for some. Ohio made a mistake on this one in my opinion.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Did you guys miss the last sentence in the story? If we,as Ohioians own land in surrounding states like PA,we pay taxes,upkeep ect,just like they do here and we have to buy nonresident license to hunt there on our own property.It's a two way street now,they charge us and we charge them,it's fair now I think compared to before the change in law.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

puterdude said:


> Did you guys miss the last sentence in the story? If we,as Ohioians own land in surrounding states like PA,we pay taxes,upkeep ect,just like they do here and we have to buy nonresident license to hunt there on our own property.It's a two way street now,they charge us and we charge them,it's fair now I think compared to before the change in law.


I read the last sentence but do you think that if their state has a flawed policy should we take it out on the individuals? When we say that "they are doing it to us so we are doing it to them" we really aren't doing it to them, we are doing it to an innocent bystander. They have no more to do with that policy being adopted in their state than we do in ours. Just my opinion, but I believe if an individual owns land in another state (and there should be a minimum size like 10 acres or something) they should be entitled to that states resident hunting rights.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I have a friend that has 2200 acres near the Ohio Michigan line he use to let people hunt his land ,he said if that is true his land will be posted ,some deer and turkey hunters will not be happy,,but they can go else where,


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

They are called "resident" and "non-resident" licensees for a reason. Maybe a separate license for an non-resident land owner for a discounted fee would work....

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Ohio is one of the most reasonable states for hunting and fishing.

IMHO everyone should buy a license and tags.

Resident:
$19 + $24 = $43 = Trophy White Tail

Non Resident:
$125 + $24 = $149 = Trophy White Tail

Pretty good deal either way if you ask me ?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

It's Fair. Don't forget, this money will go towards benefiting our ODNR.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

roger23 said:


> I have a friend that has 2200 acres near the Ohio Michigan line he use to let people hunt his land ,he said if that is true his land will be posted ,some deer and turkey hunters will not be happy,,but they can go else where,


By him getting screwed then screwing over other hunters, that's showing the ODNR what?


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

I know this won't hold true in all cases but if someone is fortunate enough to own land in a different state in addition to their main residence I'm sure $125 won't be breaking the bank. I am not saying one side is right and the other is wrong, just saying that a lot of those people that buy land just for hunting can probably afford $125. 

I do agree with some of the previous comments stating that Ohio shouldn't charge just because a few neighboring states do. If everyone did what there neighbors did we would all end up getting a raw deal when it's said and done.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Many of those folks inherit the land, and all of them are paying taxes just like the rest of us. I just can&#8217;t see how two wrongs make a right. 
I also don&#8217;t really understand why this would cause some guy to discontinue allowing people to hunt on his land. What&#8217;s one thing got to do with another?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't know but he is pissed,and he owns the property,,there is plenty of state land for people to hunt,,


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

They can easily get resident licenses, stay here 6 months per year and become a resident. It is a RESIDENT license. Non-residents don't pay state income taxes, buy vehicle licenses, etc. Why should someone be eligible for special breaks because they can afford to own property? People who own Florida property buy non-resident licenses there unless they become residents then they pay non-resident
rates in Ohio.


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

I always had to buy a non resident tag to hunt our family farm in Illinois. It was property my Grandpa bought and farmed but there was never a house there. The only difference is you could buy a 5 day tag it wasn't to expensive at around $20 and a pheasant stamp was around $10.


----------

